# Recovering data from android



## mohittomar13 (May 2, 2011)

I have an android smartphone and by mistake I've deleted my video and picture folder. How could I recover that?? I've tried recovery software from play store but it didn't work. Actually its not just pictures and videos but some other data as well that I deleted some days ago thinking I might not need it but I need that data as well. I know if I could connect my device as a USB device instead of MTP device then I will be able to recover all data as I can use RStudio to scan for all data in that case.. But whenever I connect my phone it only use MTP protocol..
any help will be greatly appreciated


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

> I have an android smartphone and by mistake I've deleted my video and picture folder. How could I recover that??


ive used a program called Recuva.
https://www.piriform.com/recuva

be sure your device can be switched on and recognised by your PC

Launch Recuva Select your device from the list on the top right side and click on scan.
Once the scan is done, select the file and click recover.
if preview of your file isn't available, but don't worry, it's completely normal. This time, make sure you save your files on your computer. Here's another tip: with Recuva you can also check many files to be able to recover them all at the same time.

You can also use a Recuva alternative called 7-Data Recovery, which works generally the same way.


----------



## mohittomar13 (May 2, 2011)

Recuva wont work as my phone uses MTP not USB protocol. I tried that already but it doesn't show my phone in the list of of the devices to be scanned. If I could make my pc to treat my phone as a USB device instead of MTP device then Recuva/RStudio will work. Any help about how to make this work??


----------



## paev (Apr 3, 2015)

mohittomar13 said:


> I have an android smartphone and by mistake I've deleted my video and picture folder. How could I recover that?? I've tried recovery software from play store but it didn't work. Actually its not just pictures and videos but some other data as well that I deleted some days ago thinking I might not need it but I need that data as well. I know if I could connect my device as a USB device instead of MTP device then I will be able to recover all data as I can use RStudio to scan for all data in that case.. But whenever I connect my phone it only use MTP protocol..
> any help will be greatly appreciated


Perhaps it was solved already. I just would like to help in case someone else is also struggling with the problem. 
I've tried to use ilike android recovery, fonepaw, techshare and few others - unfortunately none of them worked properly. In fact they are just rubbish. There is free version of Windows easus mobile restore application http://bit.ly/1Y8DAc7. It gave me best results. However, I must say that it is very close to useless to attempt to recover staff from your Android. Anyway, first you need to enable debugging on your phone. Second you must have it rooted. Then download easus mobile and then just connect your phone to PC and try to recover. Obviously you will have to have drivers for your mobile installed. However, as I stated it is really useless to recover data from the phone. I got hundreds of png but all jpg were black, impossible to view. Hope you will be more successful than me. Good luck.


----------

